# how can you tell the sex of a fire bellied toad?



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

i have 3 fire bellied toads and i wana try breeding them, but i get the feeling i have 3 males as they should all be at breeding age

any advice will be helpful as i am looking at getting another female to help them breeding

thanks

Gaz


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

How old are they? It's recommended that they don't breed until they are at least 2 years old.

I would say that males are the only ones that bark, however, one of my proven females let out a bark once. I think she wanted to fool me so she could get back into the boys tank!

Males do bark most of the time though, which is probably the easiest way to tell, they also will grasp (amplexus) anything that moves. Those are the two easiest ways, but males also have the nuptial pad which you could look for.


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

i have got one which i think is female as she doesnt bark, but she seems that she is too young to breed, i am not really intending to breed, they are just in the same tank


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

I have mine in separate tanks after they bred like mad last year. I had to turn my spare room into a toad nursery!!
By the time I'd worked out which ones were the females, they'd laid about 10 batches of spawn! I couldn't bring myself to dispose of the eggs!!

A word of warning for you if yours do breed, though... make sure the containers you use to raise them are escape-proof. I started with ice cream tubs and then moved them into large flat faunariums. However, one weekend I found a toadlet sitting out in the hall :gasp: luckily still alive! I used clear tape over the side vents on the faunarium to stop them squeezing through. They will get out of the smallest gap :devil: so beware! Finding them hopping around on the carpet is one thing but finding them dried up and very deceased is another!

Good luck, though. It's fascinating to watch them turn from eggs into toads.


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

at the moment i have 2 tanks that can be used. 

just one problem is they are being used for a house gecko in one, and 3 snails in the other. how ever these will be re-housed shortly.

so i am ready with buyers in the lines too incase i do get any toadlets lol

ill keep you posted 

x


----------



## bevlee (Apr 29, 2009)

*how can you tell how old fbt are?*

ive just brought 4 fbt and i know 1 makes a funny sound, but im not sure how old they are? how can you tell?

sorry new to all this but they are so funny to watch. 

bev xx


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

I have no idea how you can tell a toads age. Sadly they don't come with birth certificates :lol2:


----------



## bevlee (Apr 29, 2009)

lol thats what my hubby said 

aww its not important and i just love my fire bellies xx:lol2:


----------

